# Filtration Rates



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a 150 gal tank with 3 5" RBP's. What would an adequate amount of filtration be in terms of gph? I currently have an eheim 2217 and 2 ac110's. This gives me roughly 1200gph of filtration. I read that 10-20x the total gallons is recommended. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Usually you go with 8-10x but you only have 3 reds in there so I don't think you should worry about it

1200 is more then enough for 3 reds.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

MPG said:


> Usually you go with 8-10x but you only have 3 reds in there so I don't think you should worry about it
> 
> 1200 is more then enough for 3 reds.


^^^^^Agree


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Filtration should be based more on the bio load in the tank and the type of filter, not just the turnover rate in relation to the size of the tank. I could have 5x turnover with a canister on a solo serra tank and be just fine but would need multiple canister filters creating 15-20x turnover or 7-10x turnover with a wet/dry on the same tank with a big group of pygos. That being said, I think you have a good amount of filtration for the bio load in the tank, but I'd probably add a powerhead to help with circulation.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, Any ideas for a good powerhead? I was looking at the Koralia Hydor Magnum.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had HK magnum 8 in 180g before fish loved it plants hated it. but if you position the plants and the HK8 right it will be ok.
there's the only video I have with HK8 in the tank


----------

